# Rabbit Poo as Fertilizer



## Boz (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey everyone!
Does anyone have any experience with using rabbit "rollies" as fertilizer? How do you go about using it?

Thanks!


----------



## pamnock (Apr 12, 2009)

Even though many people often state that rabbit manure can be applied directly to the garden, it contains a higher nitrogen content that most manures, which canburn the plants if applied heavily. So, like other natural "fertilizers" should be composted before adding to the garden. We generally till it in early in the year before we plant, giving it time to break down. You can also make a manure "tea", but the fecal pellets don't break apart easily so it is rather time consuming to try to mix it into a slurry.

Composting is also a very good reason due to health concerns (rabbit manure can harbor intestinal viruses that can infect humans).

Pam


----------



## PepnFluff (Apr 12, 2009)

rollies lol. I do actually, cept I use it with my litter which is like yesterdays news, I just dump it straight on the garden or in the compost heap. I also dump it then mix it in with the soil using a spade, the produce (weeds lol) growing from those areas is prolific, kinda wish I never did it haha just means more weeds to pick lol. the composts soil is much more rich and nutritious for plants going in that too.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 12, 2009)

Yup, I throw is in a big pile and my Dad mixed it with donkey poop and put it with the soil a couple of weeks ago, and the onions are coming up already. It's supposed to be one of the best fertilizers


----------



## Malexis (Apr 12, 2009)

Composting? How exactly would i go upon this if i just wanna do rabbit poo? I've heard that i can get a small out door garbage and fill it with soil and worms and then put the rabbit poo in, and the worms will compost it. Is this correct? How long does it need to sit for?


----------



## Sabine (Apr 12, 2009)

What Pam said makes sort of sense to me. Our grass in the back is densely sprinkled with poop and if it gets too clustered the grass actually dies off. We have loads of bald patches due to an excess of rabbit poop. I am beginning to wonder how to counteract it.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 12, 2009)

Actually, rabbit manure has a lower amount of nitrogen, which is why it's better to use on your plants, because it doesn't burn them.  That's what I've read anyway  

I put my manure in a bin, mix it some water, dirt and put worms in there. It takes a while to break down (actually the stuff I have right now is really nasty cause it's been there for a year! and we haven't done anything with it...it's just a small tub though.) and then you can mix it in with the dirt of your plants. 

During this past summer, I took some and mixed it with the dirt of a rose bush, and the roses turned out really nice.  

Of course, you don't want to overload plants/bushes, etc. so you just add a correct amount in with the dirt. 

Emily


----------



## Sabine (Apr 12, 2009)

I wonder if it can be used directly on certain plants but maybe better composted on others? My lawn is suffering terribly from it though


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 12, 2009)

Are you sure there isn't something else going on in with lawn? I know with my bunnies run the grass is still lovely and green.


----------



## Sabine (Apr 12, 2009)

I was actually thinking of your run since you'd have the same climate and I am not sure if you can change the fencing around? My rabbits are out though almost every day for most of the day.
By the way I started a new thread as I didn't want to hijack this one


----------



## pamnock (Apr 12, 2009)

*Sabine wrote: *


> I wonder if it can be used directly on certain plants but maybe better composted on others? My lawn is suffering terribly from it though



Many grasses don't tolerate the high nitrogen and ammonia well. Plantssuch ascorn, thrive on higher nitrogen.

Pam


----------



## Sabine (Apr 12, 2009)

*pamnock wrote: *


> *Sabine wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I wonder if it can be used directly on certain plants but maybe better composted on others? My lawn is suffering terribly from it though
> ...


Oh dear, what's the answer then- Vacuum the lawn?


----------



## pamnock (Apr 12, 2009)

*Sabine wrote: *


> Oh dear, what's the answer then- Vacuum the lawn?



Water, water, water. It's more likely that urine is the culprit.

Pam


----------



## Sabine (Apr 12, 2009)

It rains here most days


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 12, 2009)

I read that rabbit manure is great for roses... I compost it with horse manure and use the old stuff in the garden.

Denise


----------



## Boz (Apr 12, 2009)

Pam, If my dad through bunny poo in his garden within the next week and rototilled it up when would it be "safe" to garden? There's nothing growing in it yet.


I think my dad and I are going to see about getting a compost bucket thing (whatever they are called ). My grandma has one that she never uses so we are going to see if we could use it. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 12, 2009)

Boz, my dad used it in our veggie garden and the onions are springing up


----------



## TreeLotus (Apr 12, 2009)

Malexis wrote:


> Composting? How exactly would i go upon this if i just wanna do rabbit poo? I've heard that i can get a small out door garbage and fill it with soil and worms and then put the rabbit poo in, and the worms will compost it. Is this correct? How long does it need to sit for?



Hi,

You can do this method. I heard it works really well. You can only use Red worms for this type of composting and they will also eat your table scraps! I set one of these bins up a while ago but failed because I didn't buy enough worms to start off and I kept it too dry. :nerves1


----------



## pamnock (Apr 12, 2009)

*Boz wrote: *


> Pam, If my dad through bunny poo in his garden within the next week and rototilled it up when would it be "safe" to garden? There's nothing growing in it yet.



That's what we do, although properly composted material is better.

Pam


----------



## Malexis (Apr 12, 2009)

What is proper comosting material? Also where can you buy worms? I think im gonna do this because im making a garden for Evie!


----------



## TreeLotus (Apr 12, 2009)

Malexis wrote:


> What is proper comosting material? Also where can you buy worms? I think im gonna do this because im making a garden for Evie!



I forgot to add this to my previous post. It is called Vermicomposting, using Red worms aka Red Wrigglers. I'm not sure about any sellers where you live but if you google Red Wrigglers and then your state you should get some good responses. There are also LOTS of YT vids of you YT "Vermicomposting". After a few months the worms produce a healthy rich soil which can be used to fertilize your lawn or plants. You can give the worms rabbit poo as well!

I hope to set one up again in the summer..

GL!!


----------



## Malexis (Apr 13, 2009)

So it has to set for months before it can be used in the summer?


----------



## TreeLotus (Apr 13, 2009)

Malexis wrote:


> So it has to set for months before it can be used in the summer?



Well it depends.. 

If you vermicompost ALOT you will have alot of worm poo/fertilizer to use. If you don't it will take a while to get a good pile of it. You can vermicompost year round tho so which is good


----------

